# SF related Hallmark ornaments 2011



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...They debut in the stores this weekend, but the catalog in online. This year they have TOS Romulan BoP, Spock, Spock & McCoy (Mirror/Mirror), Slave 1, Han & Greedo, Yoda, Indy & gold idol, 66 Batmobile, Sups, Bats, Spidey, and Green Lantern.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

... and a Harper Goff Nautilus! :woohoo:

...with lights.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=330597

Here you go. Check the links some have video.

Bor


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Amazing!

The Nautilus and teh Cylon Centurio are must-haves!

But wait - "in stores only"? Does that mean that those will not ba available online somewhere?

Nooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Marco, I will be glad to purchase for you any you might like and send 'em to Germany. Happy to help. Just let me know if I can be of service.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Ductapeforever said:


> Marco, I will be glad to purchase for you any you might like and send 'em to Germany. Happy to help. Just let me know if I can be of service.


Sure! Very nice offer from you!!

I'ld like to get the Nautilus and the classic Cylon Centurio, please. I`ll send you my adress via PM in a few seconds.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The Disney Nautilus will not be available until October. I stopped by my Local Gold Crown Hallmark yesterday.

However they did have a 66 Batmobile that was awesome(It was sold out already!!), and a Romulan Bird of prey from TOS , that lit up.....:thumbsup:


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

*Not worth $35*

I have purchased the Star Trek ship ornaments every year, with two exceptions. I never purchased the first ornament in 1991 of the TOS Enterprise nor did I purchase the NX-01 E a couple years back. However, through the years as my income has shrunk and the cost of purchasing these pieces of plastic has skyrocketed, I've had to seriously question whether or not these ornaments are worth $35. They aren't. However, I continue to purchase them, albeit I cheat a little.

Immediately after Christmas, Hallmark marks down all of their ornaments by 50%. That's the time to purchase these things. If you really want to be risky about it, wait until after New Years when they are 75% off, although the odds are that it will be difficult to find the ornaments you're looking for that late into the Christmas season. True, you won't be able to enjoy the ornament until after Christmas (or next year if you're one of those weirdos that takes down your tree on Dec. 26) but I've found that it really doesn't matter that much to me to pay full price for something that I feel is VERY overpriced.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

*Hallmark xmas stuff...My Favorite Martian..*

For whatever it's worth "we" that is to say Chertok Television have been trying our best to get Hallmark to do a spaceship/Uncle martin decoration for xmas for the past three years.

They seem to think you would not buy a miniature copy of our spaceship with sound fx...let them know at Hallmark if they are wrong..


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Went to Hallmark at lunch today and scoped out the new sci-fi offerings. 
Not much interested in either of the Spock offerings. 
The TOS Romulan BOP is roughly the same size as the one from the old Spaceship Set. 
Push the button and the nacelles light up. For 20 bucks I'd buy it but 35 bucks is a little rich for me especially since I have the one from the model kit already. 
The one I almost bought was the '66 Batmobile. 
It's a nice size at almost 4 inches long. 
Push the button and it plays the 60's Batman TV show theme. 
Pretty cool but it's missing the Batman and Robin figures. 
Reasonably priced though at $17.95. 
Another situation though where I have the model kit and several die-cast Batmobiles already in my collection so I passed on it too.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I think just the BOP for me, as much as I like to support new TOS products, the quality just isn't there on the rest.

Some nice pics and a review on this Trek toy related blog:
http://www.apieceoftheaction.net/

Tib


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Untill recently I have been collecting the Hallmark Star Trek ornaments and they are a staple on our tree every year. I have 3 original tos enterprises, two of which were never taken out of the box. This was the very first Hallmark Trek ornament. After obtaining most of the major Trek ships through the years I stopped collecting but I guess I'll have to get the Romulan BOP.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

i wonder why they think a BOP woood be more popular than say a Enterprise C ?


----------



## mustangdavis (Oct 8, 2011)

GSaum said:


> I have purchased the Star Trek ship ornaments every year, with two exceptions. I never purchased the first ornament in 1991 of the TOS Enterprise nor did I purchase the NX-01 E a couple years back. However, through the years as my income has shrunk and the cost of purchasing these pieces of plastic has skyrocketed, I've had to seriously question whether or not these ornaments are worth $35. They aren't. However, I continue to purchase them, albeit I cheat a little.
> 
> Immediately after Christmas, Hallmark marks down all of their ornaments by 50%. That's the time to purchase these things. If you really want to be risky about it, wait until after New Years when they are 75% off, although the odds are that it will be difficult to find the ornaments you're looking for that late into the Christmas season. True, you won't be able to enjoy the ornament until after Christmas (or next year if you're one of those weirdos that takes down your tree on Dec. 26) but I've found that it really doesn't matter that much to me to pay full price for something that I feel is VERY overpriced.


Some of the ornaments have drastically increased in value over time, so waiting for some ornaments, especially Star Trek ornaments (mainy the ships) is usually not a good idea, as most Hallmark stores sell out before the season is over. In fact, there are some Star Trek Hallmark ornaments that the stores never even get in stock, like the rare San Diego Comic Con ornaments. Just check out the prices at www.hallmarkornaments.com ... and see what I mean. This site seems to have the lowest prices on Star Trek hallmark ornaments amoung the online ornament dealers, and many of the ships have increased in value over the years. Check the 2005 Enterprise A or the 2010 Enterprise from the latest movie.

I used to do the "buy ornaments after Christmas" trick too, but since Hallmark has been drastically cutting back on their production numbers over the past few years, that trick doesn't seem to work very well anymore, especially with the ornaments that I want.


----------



## mustangdavis (Oct 8, 2011)

woof359 said:


> i wonder why they think a BOP woood be more popular than say a Enterprise C ?



I TOTALLY agree with you ... and I REALLY wish they would make an Enterprise C, ... or an Excelsior, an Enterprise B, or an Entperprise J.

I think that Hallmark could have made a MUCH better choice.

However, I do like the constitution class USS Defiant ornament that they released at the New York Comic Con (from the Enterprise epsiode "In a Mirror, Darkly)


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

mustangdavis said:


> Some of the ornaments have drastically increased in value over time, so waiting for some ornaments, especially Star Trek ornaments (mainy the ships) is usually not a good idea.
> I used to do the "buy ornaments after Christmas" trick too, but since Hallmark has been drastically cutting back on their production numbers over the past few years, that trick doesn't seem to work very well anymore, especially with the ornaments that I want.


You're right about the prices and how few they make...... I was lucky two or three years ago and just walked in to the Hallmark in Niagara Falls, NY and bought
three of the Robby the Robot's, now they go as high as $200 on ebay.....:freak:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I just came back from the Hallmark store near me and they have quite a few of the Nautilus Christmas ornaments on the shelf so I got 2, quite nice with 3 of those small tiny button cell batteries. Karl


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

nice! 
I'll have to get one this week!

bor


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Nautilus is pretty nice. I notice the price on these things creeps up every year and in a lot of cases the ornaments get smaller and simpler. I think the Nautilus was $19 but Robby was $14 new and is much more detailed and larger. I notice too that now the ornaments just come wrapped in paper and not in a plastic holder in the box. 

Anyone get the cool Godzilla series from a few years back?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

starduster said:


> I just came back from the Hallmark store near me and they have quite a few of the Nautilus Christmas ornaments on the shelf so I got 2, quite nice with 3 of those small tiny button cell batteries. Karl...


I really like that the prop spins. Fun!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I agree yea plain white paper with the batteries stuck to it, it seems that's the way things are going anymore the price goes up and you get much less for what you pay for and I don't see any end in sight  . I got two Robbie's last year and can't believe the prices they're asking on evil bay. Karl


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I got the Nautilus yesterday. Nice little piece!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Right after Xmas I go to Kohls and stock up on Hallmark ornaments I think I can resell. Last year they had Robbies for 80% off. This year I will look for the Batmobile and Nautilus


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> The Nautilus is pretty nice. I notice the price on these things creeps up every year and in a lot of cases the ornaments get smaller and simpler. I think the Nautilus was $19 but Robby was $14 new and is much more detailed and larger. I notice too that now the ornaments just come wrapped in paper and not in a plastic holder in the box.
> 
> Anyone get the cool Godzilla series from a few years back?


Your memory's a little off on Robby's price, it was $18.50....... My Cylon was packed in a plastic insert. I think the way an ornament gets packaged has a lot to do with it's shape, the Nautilus it long and straight and paper wrap is enough, the Cylon or Robby or even certain ships need the plastic so small parts don't get damaged in transit. Just a thought.....:wave:


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

I picked up the _Nautilus_ too. I'm glad I looked at it before I left the mall because the front barb had broken off (it was lodged in the bottom of the box) and I was able to exchange it right then - making sure the new one was okay before I left the store. I'm sure it could have been glued on just fine, but shelling out close to $20 meant I was getting one in perfect shape.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, the Nautilus is already on evilbay for more than twice the price plus shipping. Shoulda bought more, I guess.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

btbrush said:


> Yeah, the Nautilus is already on evilbay for more than twice the price plus shipping. Shoulda bought more, I guess.




Our local Hallmark stores are swimming in them (No pun intended.)


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

btbrush said:


> Yeah, the Nautilus is already on evilbay for more than twice the price plus shipping. Shoulda bought more, I guess.



Some sellers are trying to get twice the price but most are just above $20 bucks. The sellers that do this are hoping to get more but these things are so mass produced now, they will not be as rare as the first enterprise 1701. Thats one of the few (if not only) modern hallmark ornament that sells for 5-10 times its original price. You can still get the 2006 1701 for under 30 bucks for example.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

*Get em while they're hot!*

It's after Christmas, which means Hallmark has slashed the price of their holiday ornaments by 50%! The day after Christmas, I managed to pick up the Star Trek Romulan Bird of Prey for 50% off (I refuse to pay full price for these things). Today there were still 3 at my local store. If you haven't picked up your ornaments, now's the time to get them!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Hallmark stores here have been sold out for a while- I found the Nautilus on eBay for $18. It arrived broken- the paper wrapp packaging does not work for shipping USPS Prioroty. The seller replaced it (with a lot of bubblewrap this time).
I think it is well done but I do wish it was larger...


----------



## weird (Jul 24, 2007)

I just picked up a Nautilus from the Hallmark at Roosevelt Field mall on Long Island. There is now one left, and they are selling them for $10. They also still have three of the Star Trek Romulan BoP, and are selling them at a discount as well.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

If you can't build 'em chase 'em

Steve


----------

